# Poutine



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

This is in no way, a recipe for the healthy eaters among us. A few guys from south of the border were up here snow goose hunting and inquired about this artery clogging treat. So i thought i'd post up a recipe. This is a dish that comes from the province of Quebec. So if you have any health problems due to it, blame the french.

In a bowl, place some hot french fries(freedom fries for you staunch republicans). Preferably some fresh hand cut fries cooked in lard for taste. Fast food fries just don't have the same flavour. On top of these sprinkle liberal amounts of white cheddar cheese curds. If these are not availible, use diced or shredded mozarella cheese. Since the fries are hot, the cheese should start melting right away. On top of all of this, pour hot gravy. In Quebec (where the recipe comes from) they use a poutine sauce, which is a BBQ chicken gravy. But either a chicken or beef gravy will do. When the taste of the fries, cheese and gravy mix together, it is out of this world. Enjoy and watch out for the heart attacks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Excellent Paul!

The poutine at KFC just wasn't cutting it. 

Now if you can come up with a ketchup chip recipe to boot we're in business!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mmmmmm Puntang!! 
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The poutine is incredible!!! My wife works in a lipid clinic and she isn't real fond of the recipe. The ketchup chips however are not my cup of tea!!!! uke:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

:rollin:


----------

